# Market Research Analyst 225112



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi All, 

I am going to do vetassess for Market Research Analyst. It would be great if anyone one can help me with Roles and Responsibility which have been approved by them.

About me , I have completed BE computer (2009)and MBA Marketing (2011), and working with KPO domain from past 4.4 year. I am hopping that , VETASSESS will cut 1 year of experience , Right ? 

I know...... The Sponsorship for this job code is not going to open till July 2016 but my target is just positive assessment from vetassess (Because Main applicant is my spouse)

It would be great help if any one can ping me as there are few people for these category.


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Market Research Analyst_RnR required*

Can anyone throw some light over here ? Whether I will get positive assessment with this degree (BE Computer+MBA Marketing? and if yes, How much year they may deduct ?



ajay23888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to do vetassess for Market Research Analyst. It would be great if anyone one can help me with Roles and Responsibility which have been approved by them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Any Market Research Analyst can help me on this ?


----------



## atulbhurke (Jun 30, 2015)

Dear Ajay,

Nice to see someone on this forum, applying for the same occupation as me 

I have received a positive skills assessment for Market Research Analyst in the month of February...now waiting for July . Have 6.5 years experience, so got 15 pts (5 - 8 yrs exp)...they deducted 1 year because I was designated as Trainee Research Executive in my 1st year.

You can check this link for Roles and Responsibility 
visabureau.com/australia/anzsco/jobs/market-research-job-australia.aspx

Though I feel the content is too generic...so do include words like 'market research project', feedback, customer satisfaction, pricing, usage & attitude studies, customer preferences, future trends, data analysis, questionnaire design, planing & managing field work, statistical techniques etc that are relevant to your profile.

Regarding your query of points... have a look at below link
visabureau.com/australia/immigration-points-test.aspx

Regards,
Atul Bhurke
Mumbai


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Could ypou please private msg me ?*

Hi Atul,

Its glad to hear that you are you have got positive skill assessment by Vetassess. Could you please send me personal message ?

About the RnR , Thanks for providing keywords which will surely help me for assessment purpose. It would be really great if you could send me your private message with your whatsup number . I just need to connect with you.

For Sending a private message , I think you have to post 5 msg to this forum.

It would be really great if more guys will join this group . 





atulbhurke said:


> Dear Ajay,
> 
> Nice to see someone on this forum, applying for the same occupation as me
> 
> ...


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am also intending to to apply for the assessment under the same code. Unfortunately, in spite of having more than 5 years of work experience, I will be able to show only 3+ years in the market research domain, as my earlier experience may not be counted for Market Research. I was in fact hoping for a way around that.

Ajay - I was thinking if you could wait to get additional points as you will be nearing 5 years of experience that will help your case.

Atul - You may turn out to be our shining light at the end of the tunnel here, since we may be looking for some real guidance as to how do we go about the assessment. It would be great if you could list out the documents you provided, what formats, any other relevant details.. it really would be very very useful for us and for other readers who may be looking at this job code to apply.

Cheers


----------



## atulbhurke (Jun 30, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> Its glad to hear that you are you have got positive skill assessment by Vetassess. Could you please send me personal message ?
> 
> ...


Hi Ajay,
:sorry: ...could not reply earlier. Will send you # via a personal message in a day or two. 
This is my 2nd post on this forum  out of minimum 5 required to post a pm.


----------



## atulbhurke (Jun 30, 2015)

sumit003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also intending to to apply for the assessment under the same code. Unfortunately, in spite of having more than 5 years of work experience, I will be able to show only 3+ years in the market research domain, as my earlier experience may not be counted for Market Research. I was in fact hoping for a way around that
> 
> ...


Hi Sumit,

Surely will provide details as much as I know, based on my two bits of knowledge on this

The attached doc file details the documents that are required to be submitted. 
I submitted the documents listed in the table and got the positive assessment without any query/ additional document requests from Vetassess.

We have to send all scanned copies (black & white copies) and get each scanned document notarized. I remember I spent about INR 3000 on scanning & getting all the copies notarized. 

Cheers ATB


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

sumit003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also intending to to apply for the assessment under the same code. Unfortunately, in spite of having more than 5 years of work experience, I will be able to show only 3+ years in the market research domain, as my earlier experience may not be counted for Market Research. I was in fact hoping for a way around that.
> 
> ...


Thanks sumit....
We have found 3rd genius of market research domain. That's great....
- Atul n sumit : guys... I planning for vetas by max next week . and yes I will complete my 5 years in Nov 2016 but... Dude.. Vetassess might deduct 1 year. So first I want to go for assessment. They are very slow ... Tortoise kind of people in today's world. And you must be know that... If i have been assessed now with 4.5 year of exp ... (Considering if they won't cut any exp) .. I will be automatically assessed as 5 year of exp in Nov 2016. Hence ... We do not need to do reassessment at that time.
Guys ... Best thing for us is to start today ....
-another best thing is that... NSW are also in great mood now... Have seen one guy who got invite by them.. So I need to go with this code... 
- for me... Have other option as well because my wife have already been assessed as software engineer with 5 year of approved experience. But I am trying to be assessed to provide her partners skill point. ( but vetas is too costly so i will wait till 4th may my wife PTE result date ) .. If she could not crack PTE with 65+... I will go ahead with vetas. So preparing docs now.... 
-Need more guys of this category code to get more info if this code. Senior is welcomed here if there is any.
- Ping me your number by private msg... Will create whatsup group. Please don't share here.. Its against the rule of forum


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Atul,

Thanks a lot for the attachment.. It really solves a major deal of the problem of knowing what to send to the team at Vestassess. A couple of questions though:

1. For Statutory Declaration - for evidence of tasks performed
a. Do we have a ready format available from Vestassess ? 
b. I read somewhere that WE are NOT to make this statutory declaration but need to get it made by a work colleague (preferably in a supervisory role).. So who is the author / owner of this declaration ? for eg. Do I make this declaration or Does my work colleague state things about my RnR in this declaration and is signed by him ?
c. What is the content in this declaration ? Do we provide details about our job profile in this declaration ? Is it similar to the content we write on our resume ?
d. Would it be possible to share a format if you have one..you could take out the personal content out of it and send..that'll be totally ok..
e. Does it need to be on a Green colour ledger paper / stamp paper or a normal A4 size paper ?

2. Notarizing the documents - 
a. I remember reading somewhere that they were no longer requiring it to get notarized .. I was trying to find the link of that information on their website, but I am unable to find it somehow.. Do we need to do it ?
b. If yes, who does it - lawyers, government officials, ? .. and I am hoping that it is Indian lawyers that we are going to seek their services from and not anyone from Australia  ..
c. On their website, they mention about sending 'coloured' copies of the original.."All documents must be high quality colour copies of the original documents"..so I wonder how was black & white ok for you ?

I am sorry to ask these questions, but I am really hoping to get the answers to these small silly questions as it may appear to be..

Please help 

Thanks


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks sumit....
> We have found 3rd genius of market research domain. That's great....
> - Atul n sumit : guys... I planning for vetas by max next week . and yes I will complete my 5 years in Nov 2016 but... Dude.. Vetassess might deduct 1 year. So first I want to go for assessment. They are very slow ... Tortoise kind of people in today's world. And you must be know that... If i have been assessed now with 4.5 year of exp ... (Considering if they won't cut any exp) .. I will be automatically assessed as 5 year of exp in Nov 2016. Hence ... We do not need to do reassessment at that time.
> Guys ... Best thing for us is to start today ....
> ...


Hi Ajay,

Yeah..got inspired to post on the forum after reading your first message on this thread..so thanks to you 

Vestassess is definitely costly (~40K) so just want to make sure, when we pay our hard earned money..all the things better be right 

So..just want to confirm..as of now when I see the NSW list for 190 Visa, I do not see our code to be in that list..so we are 'hoping' it comes in the July 2016 list right ? Or am i seeing a wrong list and NSW already has the list with our code in it ?

So let me get this right - since you are applying for assessment now, it will be taken as 4.5 years and if you apply for your visa in November, you will be 5 years of experience and this will give you those 5-10 years points and not 3-5 years points..that is because your experience will be counted as on date of application for the visa..am I right ?

Unable to send a PM till i reach the golden figure of 5 posts, so would need to wait for this..

I will also be trying for my wife to get her skills assessed..she i think comes close to the ICT Analyst code..so if her IELTS score gets right, then we may work it as she being the primary and i being the secondary applicant..let's see..

Cheers


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Answered some queries*

Atul Waiting for your comment over here.

More information of vetassess requirement is available in the VETASSESS thread of this forum. About your query, Please find my answer below.



sumit003 said:


> Hello Atul,
> Thanks a lot for the attachment.. It really solves a major deal of the problem of knowing what to send to the team at Vestassess. A couple of questions though:
> 
> 1. For Statutory Declaration - for evidence of tasks performed
> ...


----------



## atulbhurke (Jun 30, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Thanks sumit....
> We have found 3rd genius of market research domain. That's great....
> - Atul n sumit : guys... I planning for vetas by max next week . and yes I will complete my 5 years in Nov 2016 but... Dude.. Vetassess might deduct 1 year. So first I want to go for assessment. They are very slow ... Tortoise kind of people in today's world. And you must be know that... If i have been assessed now with 4.5 year of exp ... (Considering if they won't cut any exp) .. I will be automatically assessed as 5 year of exp in Nov 2016. Hence ... We do not need to do reassessment at that time.
> Guys ... Best thing for us is to start today ....
> ...


Hi Ajay,

I think it would be good to go ahead with the Vetassess application now. Anyways, by November the additional 5 points would be added in your kitty on completion of 5 yrs of experience in this occupation. 
As regards to the time taken by Vetassess f or their output, in my case they took about 2.5 months which I think was pretty fast. (Application : 24th Nov & Outcome : 12th Feb…this includes the long Christmas holidays of about 15 days). 

You mentioned NSW. Just wanted to know if they too have this occupation on the state occupation list? I knew only South Australia has this occupation on their list.


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Thanks a lot for this*

That is simply GREAT..Thanks a lot Ajay..just that on the Vetassess site, I am unable to find the information that you have successfully given here..thanks a lot buddy..




ajay23888 said:


> Atul Waiting for your comment over here.
> 
> More information of vetassess requirement is available in the VETASSESS thread of this forum. About your query, Please find my answer below.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Since you are referring ACS, I came across this link of theirs 

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Which states that for the Statutory declaration, a work "colleague" can also give this to us.. So if that is true with VESTASSESS as well and if you can check this with them, it will be great..I think then, it definitely helps my case, as I will be able to find my former office colleague to get this for me..

I somehow feel Vestassess Documentation guidance system is not that easy to navigate..
the only useful link I found on their site is this

https://www.vetassess.com.au/skills-assessment-for-migration/general-occupations/required-documents

Here too I just see that they are talking about Statutory Declaration, but there is NOTHING mentioned here about who does it, is it self-written or by a work colleague or by a work supervisor

So I am unable to find any other useful link which helps me solve my queries..that's where you came in and thanks to you I could get more clarity..

You must be close to getting your documentation ready I guess. I sincerely hope all goes well for you..I can really see my case in you..so i totally understand.. this forum is great..it helps to connect with the right people and helps to get our queries answered faster.

Atul - your two bits is always welcome

Thanks


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

sumit003 said:


> Since you are referring ACS, I came across this link of theirs
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> ...


I would say we should do SD from at least one level up if we can manage. - for that... One may think what will manager reaction ? Will my growth affect by that in current company ? They won't see me more as long term asset of organisation ? Will impact my increment ? --- our mindset thought in this thing and all above have been impacted to me. ( yes my bluddy f company gave to minor increment only ) ... 
- but I have taken this as positively and our focussed area should be Aussie only . so dude... Who cares about rest things? --
-


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

atulbhurke said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I think it would be good to go ahead with the Vetassess application now. Anyways, by November the additional 5 points would be added in your kitty on completion of 5 yrs of experience in this occupation.
> As regards to the time taken by Vetassess f or their output, in my case they took about 2.5 months which I think was pretty fast. (Application : 24th Nov & Outcome : 12th Feb&#133;this includes the long Christmas holidays of about 15 days).
> ...


Amit... If possible could you share your state declaration by private msg? I don't want to take a chance of rejection . that's why I need approved Roles n responsibility . I have to apply for vetassess in this week.


----------



## atulbhurke (Jun 30, 2015)

ajay23888 said:


> Atul Waiting for your comment over here.
> 
> More information of vetassess requirement is available in the VETASSESS thread of this forum. About your query, Please find my answer below.


1. For Statutory Declaration - for evidence of tasks performed
a. Do we have a ready format available from Vestassess ? 
- I will find from Vetassess group or Atul might share by removing his personal information. 

Atul: Will send my SD letter through pm message. Modify the R & R as per your role and mention the true role. 

b. I read somewhere that WE are NOT to make this statutory declaration but need to get it made by a work colleague (preferably in a supervisory role).. So who is the author / owner of this declaration ? for eg. Do I make this declaration or Does my work colleague state things about my RnR in this declaration and is signed by him ? 
- Process is to prepare the doc as per our requirement and go to the notary office with the word document letter which you have prepared and asked him to print that on stamp paper and ask them that you required to do affidavit, They will print and charge around 200-300 bucks max. That notary guy will ask you to check the letter , just do spell check and all.... once done with that ... Go with the guy who are writing this doc. They will ask to sign him. Based on the letters word.. required to sign on doc. I am attaching on which is used for ACS purpose. format must be same. but better to take second opinion. 

Atul: As per my Immigration Consultant, she asked me to get this letter signed by my Senior or a colleague who is working with me. If it is colleague it should be someone from your team, with whom you have worked on common projects. This colleague should NOT be reporting to you. 

I got my SD signed from a Marketing Manager. In my company, for market research projects I work with my Marketing Manager colleague. The MR project output is shared with him. He does not report to me, neither do I report to him.

My suggestion…do not fake any person in your office to sign this SD. Get it signed from a person who is genuinely your Senior or a colleague with no reporting linkage between you two. 

Lasly, I got the letter printed on Rs. 100 stamp paper, got it signed by my colleague and then took it to the Notary person. 

c. What is the content in this declaration ? Do we provide details about our job profile in this declaration ? Is it similar to the content we write on our resume ?
-NO dude you are going to pay 810 $ , so please prepare for the right doc with the same wording VETASSESS required. search checklist of vetassess also 

Atul: Will send my SD letter through pm message. Modify the R & R as per your role and mention the true role.

d. Would it be possible to share a format if you have one..you could take out the personal content out of it and send..that'll be totally ok..
-I have shared which i had but that guy is of ACS. Atul , Could you please share yours? Remove all personal info.

e. Does it need to be on a Green colour ledger paper / stamp paper or a normal A4 size paper ?
-Stamp paper dude. Government 20,50,100 rs stamp paper. I will go with 50 rs. stamp

Atul: Rs. 50 or Rs. 100 Stamp Paper will do. The first page will be stamp paper and any additional pages should be green legal papers..


2. Notarizing the documents - 
a. I remember reading somewhere that they were no longer requiring it to get notarized .. I was trying to find the link of that information on their website, but I am unable to find it somehow.. Do we need to do it ? - Required notarized. Don't take chance , Look at checklist from site , They clearly mentioned and dude its simple , I have done that... I will guide you...Just 10rs for each Color print + 10 rs for notarized. ( They dont ask for notarized doc with 150 per doc kind of amount. like they dont ask for red stamp notary , Atul might have done that which leads to the 3000 bucks... But We will decide on this later part, first part is to prepare doc from each employer)

Atul: On each of my copies the Advocate affixed stamps of Rs.25 and a round red seal which comes at Rs.20 + his commission. And then got these docs scanned. You can confirm few other people/ Consultant regarding this before moving ahead. 

b. If yes, who does it - lawyers, government officials, ? .. and I am hoping that it is Indian lawyers that we are going to seek their services from and not anyone from Australia ..
- any notary office. Any one who is near to your home area. 200 meter distance from my home. You will find this kind of people around you... Will shae the what kind of stamping it should have.

Atul: You will find these Advocates/ Lawyers at your local courts…and yes we have to get it from Indian Lawyers 

c. On their website, they mention about sending 'coloured' copies of the original.."All documents must be high quality colour copies of the original documents"..so I wonder how was black & white ok for you ?
- go with color. ( Atul have done notary so black and white worked, Better to be at safe side go with color and notary both )
Atul: I confirmed with my Immigration Lawyer, before going ahead with black and white copies of docs. You can go for colour and notary both, just to be on safer side.
`


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

atulbhurke said:


> 1. For Statutory Declaration - for evidence of tasks performed
> a. Do we have a ready format available from Vestassess ?
> - I will find from Vetassess group or Atul might share by removing his personal information.
> 
> ...


Guys..... 
1.Use 100 rs. Stamp for SD
2. Take colour copy of all document... That means we have fulfilled the requirement of vetassess. N to be at safer side and Atul have mentioned ... Notary is well n good... 
So do a stamping of certified true copy n notary only. ( no need to apply red stamp in all doc ... 100% sure that... Only 10 rs. Notary stamp + certified as true copy kind of stamp will work .... What they will look is doc is certified as true copy or nor only.


----------



## sumit003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi,

Just for knowledge for everyone..I enquired with VETASSESS about the getting our documents notorised..I received the below email from them

"Certification requirement has been removed since December last year, colour scan copy of original documents are acceptable for assessment purposes."

So I guess just coloured scanned coloured copies should be also sufficient for the assessment.

Also for the Statutory Declaration, I am of course planning to get it notorised and on stamp paper.

Cheers


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Notorised....*

Yes you are right....

Even in checklist they have not mentioned to notorised. So we are safe if we don't do.
Applied for VETASSESS ? 


Regards,
-Ajay






sumit003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just for knowledge for everyone..I enquired with VETASSESS about the getting our documents notorised..I received the below email from them
> 
> ...


----------



## anujbaggha (Jul 4, 2016)

*Please help another of your colleagues *

Hi All,

Great to see the activity around here. I too am in a very confused state here. Will any of you be in a position to have a chat with me? Will be a bit satisfying to discuss positive results and current status. Also, mutual suggestions can help us a lot here.

Regards,
Anuj


----------



## bullishbear (Jul 17, 2016)

*Canberra update*

Great information in this thread. I have been following it for some time but haven't posted anything so far. 
Today, I noticed the updated list on Canberra site states that thsi job code is no longer an open occupation. Not able to post the link as I'm new but check for yourself. 

I was thinking of starting the process for this job code but looks there are not many opportunities out there.


----------



## JYASH (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi everybody,

Good to know there is a thread for 225112.

I applied for an EOI on 15 February 2017 with 65+5 points for NSW. Any idea when should I receiving the invite? The website mentions there is a draw on 15 March 2017..

Seniors, kindly help!

Cheers
JY


----------



## rocky0289 (Nov 25, 2015)

hello atul how are you doing ? how about your process? i am also MRA


----------



## rocky0289 (Nov 25, 2015)

hello guys any progress as a MRA ??i am also want to apply for vet


----------



## magarwal (Sep 29, 2016)

ajay23888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to do vetassess for Market Research Analyst. It would be great if anyone one can help me with Roles and Responsibility which have been approved by them.
> 
> ...


i would like to contact you over whattsapp. my number <*SNIP*>. I have a similar query. Thanks

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

I am not too much optimistic. But my research says, All 225112,65+5, pointers with 7 in English, have good chance to get NSW in next 2 month. (Most probably in this week only). 





JYASH said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Good to know there is a thread for 225112.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

Occupation removed. Our next step should be ? 

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

ajay23888 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to do vetassess for Market Research Analyst. It would be great if anyone one can help me with Roles and Responsibility which have been approved by them.
> 
> ...


This code is not open now. Does it still make sense to go ahead and get assessed by Vetassess? Request you to provide some guidance here


----------

